# Afraid of guns? Read this article



## shesulsa (Oct 21, 2008)

I wanted to post a link to this article by an Oregon woman who finally learned to shoot because it's my personal opinion that most people who describe themselves as 'anti-gun' have a general fear of firearms. And many of those people are women.



> I don't know where my innate fear of guns comes from.  My brother and his wife are avid hunters, my dad hunted when he was younger, my 85-year-old grandmother was raised with guns (she still owns several of them I recently learned) and my husband was in artillery in the Oregon National Guard.
> 
> 
> 
> So you'd think I would be quite used to guns by now.  But show me a firearm and my heart starts racing, my palms get sweaty and I feel like running far, far away.  They just plain scare me.



Boy Scouts hosted our GS neighborhood for camp two years in a row and we were able to shoot black powder rifles. I was quite impressed at the level of safety.  A few anti-gun ladies were turned that day and - most importantly - the opportunity to learn and experience was afforded teenaged girls. This provided reference points for these young women otherwise not afforded.

Just a thought or two.


----------



## Big Don (Oct 21, 2008)

The unknown is scary for almost everyone. Guns especially so because they are loud, etc.


----------



## Archangel M (Oct 21, 2008)

shesulsa said:


> it's my personal opinion that most people who describe themselves as 'anti-gun' have a general fear of firearms.


 
For many years I have thought the exact same thing. I would also add an "ignorance" category.  I think many people have been programed through school, media and politics to be "anti gun", but have no experience with them personally.


----------



## MA-Caver (Oct 21, 2008)

150 years ago having a gun around the house was a way of life. Didn't think nothing of it when a neighbor carrying a gun in a holster on his belt plainly visible walked up to you just to say hello, or they're in a bank or store or even the bar. 
It's funny (strange) how a few who have had traumatic experiences with firearms are the loudest supporters of anti-gun laws. Running around like chicken little screaming we should get rid of them and letting that thought/feelings permeate our thoughts and patterns which are our lives. Somehow those anti-gun folk gained power and thus influence over how people think and feel about them... I know of one lady who is an anti-gun and I chatted her up a bit and she started having second thoughts. 
When confronted with the spontaneous idea of being totally defenseless against an intruder in your home... suddenly you're wishing you had the upper hand with a firearm. 

Strength of character I think defines the differences between those who are pro and those who are anti-gun. Nobody wants to kill anyone...nobody who's a decent average human being that is. But to be strong enough to go to that extreme should it be called for it is what I think many anti-gun folks are lacking. 

I had violence meted out to me when I was younger, in some cases very extreme violence, but I could be one of those who today abhors violence in any sense of the word. But I'm not, I chose the I'm not taking any crap from anyone anymore route and I think I'm a better person. I don't go out meting violence to anyone, even if they deserve it, but I will resort to it should words fail and if I have to resort to it I'd sure as hell want the upper-most hand I can get... even if it means having to shoot them. 

I got lucky, I was exposed to guns and gun safety at a young age and thus have no fear of them. I learned that NO gun in the world has ever spontaneously jumped up and shot someone all on it's own. Some moron or innocent child picked it up, pointed it and pulled the trigger. A gun has to be handled to be dangerous and it's _only_ dangerous in the hands of the ignorant or stupid or just plain mean.


----------



## Deaf Smith (Oct 21, 2008)

How can so many people be afraid of guns when cars kill so many more?

How can so many people be afraid of guns when more people drown accidently than are killed by guns accidently?

How can so many people be afraid of guns when so many more die by smoking?

How can so many people be afraid of guns when more die by Parkinson's disease than by ALL homicides (not just guns!)

How can so many people be afraid of guns? Ignorance and liberals telling them they are evil and dangerious.

Yes take someone shooting that has never shot before and make it fun for them. You will win them over.

Deaf


----------



## KenpoTex (Oct 22, 2008)

Deaf Smith said:


> How can so many people be afraid of guns? Ignorance and liberals telling them they are evil and dangerous.


 Yup



Deaf Smith said:


> Yes take someone shooting that has never shot before and make it fun for them. You will win them over.
> 
> Deaf


Yup


----------



## Oni-Chan (Oct 25, 2008)

Don't you just love the elitism involved with some of these anti-gunners like Rosie O'Donnell?  She is very outspoken anti-gun, then turns around and hires armed bodyguards for her safety!  She must feel that guns in the hands of us regular folks would be dangerous because why, she thinks we're morons?  It's absurd and pathetic. =/


----------



## Deaf Smith (Oct 25, 2008)

Oni-Chan said:


> Don't you just love the elitism involved with some of these anti-gunners like Rosie O'Donnell? She is very outspoken anti-gun, then turns around and hires armed bodyguards for her safety! She must feel that guns in the hands of us regular folks would be dangerous because why, she thinks we're morons? It's absurd and pathetic. =/


 
No Oni, she thinks *SHE* is a moron with a gun, thus she abdicates her security to others. She also feels if she is a klutz, then most other people have to be to. Ergo, they don't need guns. Let the police protect them.

Deaf


----------



## shesulsa (Oct 25, 2008)

Everyone's entitled to their opinion and I'm sure hers is based on misplaced fear.


----------



## KenpoTex (Oct 26, 2008)

Oni-Chan said:


> Don't you just love the elitism involved with some of these anti-gunners like Rosie O'Donnell?


 
I'll do you one better, let's talk about Diane Feinstein.  She's one of the most anti-gun politicians ever and by her own admission would like to see guns completely banned.


> "Banning guns addresses a fundamental right of all Americans to feel safe." Associated Press 11/18/93
> 
> "If I could have gotten 51 votes in the Senate of the United States for an out right ban, picking up every one of them... "Mr. and Mrs. America, turn 'em all in, "I would have done it. I could not do that. The votes weren't here." CBS-TV's "60 Minutes," 2/5/95


 
However, she has admitted to carrying a concealed weapon for her own protection.


> "And, I know the sense of helplessness that people feel. I know the urge to arm yourself because that's what I did. I was trained in firearms. I'd walk to the hospital when my husband was sick. I carried a concealed weapon. I made the determination that if somebody was going to try to take me out, I was going to take them with me." U.S. Senate hearings on terrorism held in Washington, D.C. on April 27, 1995


 
Disgusting...


----------



## Oni-Chan (Oct 28, 2008)

Wow yeah, I always disliked Feinstein and her stances but that hypocrisy takes the cake.


----------



## Tez3 (Oct 29, 2008)

I carry weapons, use them too but am anti the whole populace carrying weapons in this country.


----------



## KenpoTex (Oct 29, 2008)

Tez3 said:


> I carry weapons, use them too but am anti the whole populace carrying weapons in this country.



and?...


----------



## Tez3 (Oct 29, 2008)

KenpoTex said:


> and?...


 
and it's an opinion which as a member here I'm entitled to express without being sniped at or belittled.


----------



## shesulsa (Oct 29, 2008)

I really didn't put this article up or start this thread for political commentary (shocker, I know).  It was more of an attempt to encourage people to reach beyond their fear and appreciate and respect firearms as opposed to condemning them as evil.

Most of the people who have this view are women and the article is about a woman who went shooting with friends.  I think most women shy away from weapons categorically and I'm convinced this is based on fear.

My intent here was to focus more on the relationship between weapon and person.


----------



## MA-Caver (Oct 29, 2008)

Tez3 said:


> I carry weapons, use them too but am anti the whole populace carrying weapons in this country.


Heh, I'm against the whole populace carrying too... there are some bona-fide nuts out there... sheesh. 

But that you aren't afraid of them is a good thing. The gist of Shesulsa's intent of the thread. Why are you not afraid of guns and handling of guns? My step-sister will allow them in her presence but absolutely will not touch them. She's had others (friends) die as a result of guns and thus (mistakenly) associates the weapon with the deaths rather than the handler of the weapon being responsible.


----------



## Tez3 (Oct 29, 2008)

MA-Caver said:


> Heh, I'm against the whole populace carrying too... there are some bona-fide nuts out there... sheesh.
> 
> But that you aren't afraid of them is a good thing. The gist of Shesulsa's intent of the thread. Why are you not afraid of guns and handling of guns? My step-sister will allow them in her presence but absolutely will not touch them. She's had others (friends) die as a result of guns and thus (mistakenly) associates the weapon with the deaths rather than the handler of the weapon being responsible.


 
I've never been scared of them, I've been trained to use them and look upon them as a tool to enable me to do my job the same as various other pieces of kit I'm issued with. The force isn't the same as other UK ones where they aren't armed. http://nds.coi.gov.uk/Content/Detail.asp?ReleaseID=149705&NewsAreaID=2
 To be honest I don't understand being afraid of them as objects, but I'm very very afraid of some people that may use them. I'm also very afraid of some motorists and they way they drive their cars! We have a lad who trains with us, he a pro MMA fighter, doesn't drink or smoke but oh dear his driving! He's on a three month ban at the moment, he goes nowhere slowly and has written off three cars, he's 20 and passed his driving test April last year.


----------



## zDom (Oct 29, 2008)

MA-Caver said:


> I learned that NO gun in the world has ever spontaneously jumped up and shot someone all on it's own. Some moron or innocent child picked it up, pointed it and pulled the trigger



Quite a few morons out there, though 

Truthfully, I am nervous around guns. And swords. And morons, even if there are no guns or swords around 

Having said that, I am seriously considering investing in a firearm and putting in some time on the gunnery range. Make a nice activity for my GF and I. She loves guns. And swords.

No cracks about morons, too, yous wiseguys!


----------



## Tez3 (Oct 29, 2008)

I have to say I don't understand this 'love' thing about weapons! I could no more love a gun than I could a hammer or screwdriver. Mind, I don't understand loving cars either lol!


----------



## MA-Caver (Oct 29, 2008)

Tez3 said:


> I have to say I don't understand this 'love' thing about weapons! I could no more love a gun than I could a hammer or screwdriver. Mind, I don't understand loving cars either lol!


Exactly they're tools, nothing more. You can kill effectively with a hammer or a screwdriver just as you can with a gun. Dead is dead. 

Far as loving cars... hey, it's a guy thing... don't EVEN try to understand it.


----------



## shesulsa (Oct 29, 2008)

I think "love" of any object is more idolatry, really.


----------

